# [Sat 31st Aug 2013] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat (£3) (SW9 7QD)



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2013)

Boy About Town, Liam_Ska, Sean Bright, Nanker Phelge & occasionally Rhoda Dakar offer you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul R&B & 60s Beat.

Catch it while the Canterbury Arms is still there to catch it in!

£3 only.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 26, 2013)

This Saturday, dance crazies....


----------

